# Massachusetts Orchid Society Show and Sale!!!



## likespaphs (Oct 24, 2014)

The theme this year is Orchid Passion, Yesterday and Today

The show opens to the public on Friday October 31, 2014 at 1 pm (closes at 5) and continues Saturday November 1, (9 am-5 pm), and Sunday, November 2 (9 am-4 pm)

This year's show will once again be held at Tower Hill Botanic Garden.

Join the MOS for exhibits of blooming orchids, potting demonstrations,
educational sessions, hourly plant raffles and sales of orchids and supplies.

www.massorchid.org/show

Hope to see you there!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2014)

I think we will be there.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2014)

cool
i'm talking sat and sunday at 1, i think


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2014)

I told my parents about it, and asked them to buy me a hangianum or hangianum hybrid (I won't hold my breath...).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

Let me know if you want me to look for plants for you.


----------



## rangiku (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, Mr. likespaphs.  

I'll keep my eye out for Eric. You'll be carrying your paintball gun, right?  Are you coming for judging on Friday?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, i must call Dr. Hesse, as I have not heard back from the OS.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hope to see some of you ST members there. For those of you who have never been, Tower Hill is a beautiful setting and home of the Worcester Horticultural Society. Great place to showcase orchids and buy a few too!


----------



## rangiku (Oct 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, i must call Dr. Hesse, as I have not heard back from the OS.


Eric, judges and student judges deal directly with Dr. Hesse and Bob Winkley, not MassOS. If you need Dr. Hesse's info, PM me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks. I already sent him an email and will call tomorrow.


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 30, 2014)

Eric, If Carrie the phal lady was a paph, which one would she be?


----------



## rangiku (Oct 31, 2014)

aquacorps said:


> Eric, If Carrie the phal lady was a paph, which one would she be?




She'd be Paph Angela. I believe she got an AM on one.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2014)

I bought one from her today. I went to the show and judging, met a STF member bought a few plants and LOTS of supplies. My USB cord seem to be not working so I will get an new one and post photos tomorrow.


----------



## rangiku (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, Eric, great to meet you yesterday. Thanks for coming up for judging. Come back next year!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)

As promised:  Please forgive any blurry photos.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2014)

My haul, Paph Angela, damaged so i cut off the spike right after the photo, a haynaldyanum album hybrid from Piping Rock, a Fumi's Delight x hang from Marlowe's, and a dendrochilum.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2014)

Lot of pictures, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruth (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Eric, love all the pictures!!!


----------



## troy (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent event, lots of vendors & plants thanks for the pics


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 3, 2014)

Eric, you didn't get any KV hybrids from Piping Rock?


----------

